# New Gear!



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in a similar boat to you. I've pretty much settled on the Parkboard 2013 with Eiki's Switchbacks. Still looking for boots and the rest of my gear though! 

From what I've learned so far, boots are the most important piece of your equipment, and you need something with the perfect fit for you, so make sure you take a look at some of the new releases and old favorites.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

Stoked to see that you are both getting ramped up this year with your first setups! That is when the fun starts and your progression can go into overdrive.

There is a lot of advice given about what component is the most important: board, boots or bindings. In truth, your gear is only as good as the weakest component. A great board and boots on poor bindings, for instance, are going to come down to the level of the bindings. This does not mean high priced components, just ones that are well designed for your style, well built, well adjusted, and that are a perfect fit for you.

You will get some great advice here. If you could both post up your weights and foot sizes we will all get you some suggestions.

STOKED!


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Stoked to see that you are both getting ramped up this year with your first setups! That is when the fun starts and your progression can go into overdrive.
> 
> ...


Wow, your post just put a big big smile on my face! Nice to see some cool people around here!
I do realize the importance of having good boots. The reason I didn't mention them in the first post is because boots are so personal that it's hard to give any advice on what boot would be good on my foot.

I weigh about 176-180 lbs, I'm about 6' tall, and I have a size 9.5 on my shoes. The thing about my feet though, are that they're not 9.5s in length, but i need to use that size since I have quite wide feet. The length of my feet are more like 9s, but I guess that doesn't make much of a difference.

Refer to my first post as to what kind of a board and bindings (and boots) I'm looking for! Thanks a lot to everyone that will give advice and help me with this


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Neliz said:


> The thing about my feet though, are that they're not 9.5s in length, but i need to use that size since I have quite wide feet. The length of my feet are more like 9s, but I guess that doesn't make much of a difference.


Surpisingly, it does make a big difference. All of your foot dimensions will be useful for getting the right size boot but only the length of you foot will help with board sizing. For that reason we suggest that you use foot size not boot size when searching for a deck.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

Thanks again!


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Stoked to see that you are both getting ramped up this year with your first setups! That is when the fun starts and your progression can go into overdrive.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the awesome reply man!

I'm at 140lbs (5"8), and my foot size is 25cm using the method you described! Having some difficulties deciding which Parkboard size I should go for(148 or 151 I'm guessing), and I have no idea where to start with boots.

I'm going to be quitting my job and doing an instructor course over in Canada next season (I live in the UK currently), so I'm looking for some perfect fitting gear to break in this season


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Surpisingly, it does make a big difference. All of your foot dimensions will be useful for getting the right size boot but only the length of you foot will help with board sizing. For that reason we suggest that you use foot size not boot size when searching for a deck.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> ...


My feet are according to that method 25 cm long!

Nice hijack of my thread Edge


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Edge said:


> Thanks for the awesome reply man!
> 
> I'm at 140lbs (5"8), and my foot size is 25cm using the method you described! Having some difficulties deciding which Parkboard size I should go for(148 or 151 I'm guessing), and I have no idea where to start with boots.
> 
> I'm going to be quitting my job and doing an instructor course over in Canada next season (I live in the UK currently), so I'm looking for some perfect fitting gear to break in this season


Hi, and thanks for the additional info. The Parkboard (even in 148 cm) is over a centimer wider (at the center inserts) than your foot is long. If you then add in normal stance angles you are going to be 2-3 cm inside of the boards edges. I would not suggest that. Are you looking purely for a park board or will this be used for riding trails and pow as well?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Neliz said:


> My feet are according to that method 25 cm long!
> 
> Nice hijack of my thread Edge


Hehe my bad dude xD



Wiredsport said:


> Hi, and thanks for the additional info. The Parkboard (even in 148 cm) is over a centimer wider (at the center inserts) than your foot is long. If you then add in normal stance angles you are going to be 2-3 cm inside of the boards edges. I would not suggest that. Are you looking purely for a park board or will this be used for riding trails and pow as well?




Damn that's a lot wider than I expected. I'll be using it all-mountain, but focusing on the park. There will be times I'll be taking it into pow (only getting one board for now), but I'll also be buttering around and hitting parks hard.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Edge said:


> Hehe my bad dude xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm about in the same situation as he is!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Neliz said:


> My feet are according to that method 25 cm long!
> 
> Nice hijack of my thread Edge


That's cool, you guys are both US size 7 (based on length only). 










Size 7 is the forgotten size by almost all board companies. You guys are both going to benefit from looking at boards that are very narrow. Even those will be technically too wide for you but that will be as close as we can get.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I have posted this here alot but I think it might be helpful:

How wide of a snowboard do I need? Where is the width of a snowboard measured? What does width mean in terms of my boot size?

Let’s start by talking about measurements, because this is where a lot of the confusion arises. The most common width measurement that is provided by manufacturers is "waist". The waist is measured at the narrowest point near the middle of the board (usually). But like with all things in snowboarding, different brands measure different things. Some measure the midpoint between the tip and tail and call that "waist". Others simply provide a measurement they call, "width", but do not really specify what width they are referring to. 

If that has you a bit confused, don't worry, because regardless of where these "waist" measurements are taken, they are not very useful for what they are typically used for. Most people think that this measurement is a good indicator of what foot size a board will handle. It is not, and for a simple reason: you do not stand at the waist, you stand at the inserts. A board's waist measurement is always less than the measurement at the inserts and often the difference is significant. Additionally, two boards with the same waist dimension, may have very different measurements at the inserts, depending on each board's sidecut. Measurement at the center insert is a much better way to compare boards for shoe size compatibility, but for some odd reason, manufacturers do not publish this info.

OK, so now we have told you why we think the commonly provided measurements are pretty silly, but what good does that do you? You still need to know how to figure out the correct width for your new board. Well, here comes. There are two easy steps to getting it right every time. 

First, measure your bare foot. It is important that you do not try to use a boot size. It is also important that you measure in centimeters, because the board measurements that you will be comparing to will be in cm. Here is the method that we suggest:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). 

Second, measure the board you are considering. This measurement is easy. It should be taken at the inserts. Try to measure at the inserts that you will be using to achieve your stance position. If you are unsure about this, simply measure at the center of the insert cluster (that will still be very close). Be sure to measure using the base of the board, not the deck. This is important because the sidewalls on many boards are angled in, and will therefore give you a smaller measurement on the deck than on the base. For our example's sake, let's say the measurement is 27.54 at the center insert.

Still with us? You are almost done. You now have a way to compare foot size to board width where it matters, but how do you interpret this info to get the correct width? Well that depends a little on stance angle. If you ride a 0 degree stance, you will want your foot size to be the same as the width of the board at the inserts or up to 1 cm greater. If you ride at an angled stance, you will want to measure the board across at the angles that you will be riding. Again, you will want your foot to at least match this measurement or exceed it by up to 1 cm. So using our example above, this guy has a foot 28.57 cm that exceeds the board with at the inserts 27.54 cm by 1.03 cm at a zero degree angle. But, when he angles his feet to the 15 degree angles that he rides, voila, he has .10 cm of overhang for a perfect fit.

But wait a second. Are we saying that you should have overhang, even with bare feet? Yes. You will need overhang to be able to apply leverage to your edges and to get the most out of your board. 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch of boot overhang for both toe and heel is ideal, and will not create problematic toe or heel drag. Remember that boots typically add 1/2 at both the toe and heel to your foot measurement from above, due to padding, insulation and the outer boot materials. We do not suggest using the boot length to size boards though, as the extra padding etc, cannot be used well to create leverage, that has to come from your foot itself. We highly recommend that riders do not choose boards where their feet do not come to or exceed the real board width.

OK, that's all well and good, but where can you get the information on board width at the inserts if the manufacturers don't provide it? That's easy. Email the store that carries the board(s) that you are considering. Give them your foot length in cm (and your stance width and angles if you know them). They will be able to provide you with the width at the inserts that you will be using and can factor in your stance angle as well to get you the exact overhang that you will have with bare feet.

PS:

Once mounted, the best way to test is to put your (tightly laced) boots into your bindings and strap them in tightly. It is important that you have the heel pulled all the way back into the bindings heel cup or the test won’t help. On a carpeted floor place your board flat on its base. Kneel behind the heelside edge and lift that edge so that it rests on your knees and so that the toeside edge is angled down into the carpet. Now press down with both hands using firm pressure, one hand on each of the boots. This will compress the board's sidecut and simulate a turn on hard snow. You can change the angle of the board on your knees to become progressively steeper and you will be able to see at what angle you will start getting toe drag. You will want to repeat the test for your heelside as well. If you are not getting drag at normal turn and landing angles, then you are good to go.

PPS:

Also a note about boots: Boot design plays a big role in toe drag as does binding ramping and binding base height. Boots that have a solid bevel at the toe/heel drag less. Many freestyle boots push for more surface contact and reduce bevel. This helps with contact, but if you have a lot of overhang with those boots it hurts in terms of toe drag.

Now go ride!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

With that said, decks such as the Lib TRS are produced in Narrow. 

In 148 it is 1.4 cm less wide at the inserts than the Parkboard. With some stance adjustment and perfect binding positioning/tweaking you will get very close to the ideal on one of these narrow decks. 

I hate to be the one to tell you that you should not go with a model that you had your heart set on.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Wiredsport, a lot of useful information there.

I've been using a UK size 7 (US 8) in the past, and for hired boots they fit reasonably well. Do you have any recommendations for park-oriented boards that are fairly narrow and would fit well with a US 8?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> With that said, decks such as the Lib TRS are produced in Narrow.
> 
> In 148 it is 1.4 cm less wide at the inserts than the Parkboard. With some stance adjustment and perfect binding positioning/tweaking you will get very close to the ideal on one of these narrow decks.
> 
> I hate to be the one to tell you that you should not go with a model that you had your heart set on.


Well I've never ridden the Parkboard before, and as much as I like the model and TBT, I'd like to find the closest possible match for my size and style. I'll take a look at the Lib TRS.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Edge said:


> Thanks for the reply Wiredsport, a lot of useful information there.
> 
> I've been using a UK size 7 (US 8) in the past, and for hired boots they fit reasonably well. Do you have any recommendations for park-oriented boards that are fairly narrow and would fit well with a US 8?


Hi Edge, as i mentioned above (unfortunately) the boot size that you choose is not the focus here. It is your foot length. Boot length will not help with leverage. 

Skate Banana comes in narrow and is very fun in the park.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Edge, as i mentioned above (unfortunately) the boot size that you choose is not the focus here. It is your foot length. Boot length will not help with leverage.
> 
> Skate Banana comes in narrow and is very fun in the park.


Ah I understand. Looking at the Skate Banana now. Am I right in thinking I should go with a 148 board (Narrow), or would I be better with a 151?


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Looked at the Bataleon Whatever 2013. It's a true All-mountain board with a fairly soft flex. What do you think about it?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Edge said:


> Ah I understand. Looking at the Skate Banana now. Am I right in thinking I should go with a 148 board (Narrow), or would I be better with a 151?


The 148 Narrow will be a really fun park board for you.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Neliz said:


> Looked at the Bataleon Whatever 2013. It's a true All-mountain board with a fairly soft flex. What do you think about it?


Yes, the Goliath 156 would also be a strong choice.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, the Goliath 156 would also be a strong choice.


How does the Whatever do regarding the problem with the feet that you mentioned?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Neliz said:


> How does the Whatever do regarding the problem with the feet that you mentioned?


The Goliath and Whatever are the same width at 156 cm but the Goliath has a little extra stiffness. My suggestion between the two would be the Goliath. Both will be OK for foot size but as mentioned befor, you are not going to hit perfect with your specs.

Thanks!


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> The Goliath and Whatever are the same width at 156 cm but the Goliath has a little extra stiffness. My suggestion between the two would be the Goliath. Both will be OK for foot size but as mentioned befor, you are not going to hit perfect with your specs.
> 
> Thanks!


Ok, but does that "almost" perfect make a big enough of a difference to be worth skipping the TBT and looking into another board?
I've kind of narrowed it down to the Lobster Parkboard, the Bataleon Airobic and the Bataleon Whatever. Probably going to go with the Flux TT30's or the SF45's. What do you think?=)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Neliz said:


> Ok, but does that "almost" perfect make a big enough of a difference to be worth skipping the TBT and looking into another board?
> I've kind of narrowed it down to the Lobster Parkboard, the Bataleon Airobic and the Bataleon Whatever. Probably going to go with the Flux TT30's or the SF45's. What do you think?=)


Not in your case. Lib for instance makes narrow boards in the smaller sizes which answered the question for Edge but will be too soft for what you are looking to do at 180 lbs. That basically puts you in the position where you will be riding a board that is technically too wide for you to get a board that is a good fit for your weight. Such is life, right  Between your choices I would suggest the Whatever.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That is a good suggetsion, brother, and in honesty it will be as good for Neliz as the TBT boards with a possible advantage from Magnetraction and ass pickle (which tends to help get a heelside edge).

But, the big problem we have still remains. All of these boards are wider than Neliz's feet are long (by quite a bit). Snowolf, you are in a more fortunate position as size 8.5 is on the smaller side of "Normal" (yeah, I hate using that word) so you have an extra 1.5 cm to deal with. To hammer how big a difference that is, 1 cm is typically the difference between a normal and wide snowboard.

For full sized riders (170-180 lbs) that have size 7, they really fall outside of the intended rider range for all of the boards that are typically discussed here.
I applaud Mervin for doing Narrow models but they limit them to very small board sizes which helped out Edge in this thread but leaves Neliz hanging.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Ah gotcha on that. What kind of width are we needing again? I can also check my NS spec sheets to see if something in our line might be doable....:thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: I see you mentioned the narrow skate nana, did you mention the TRS Slims? if he wants some camber that has the C2 I believe....


Yessir, We had talked a bit about the TRS earlier in this thread. Great minds thin...nah.  The only issue there is that 151 is the largest size for the TRS in Narrow (shame). That is going to be too small for this rider for anything other than pure play...and that would not be the board I would suggest for that.

Dude, it might be a really valuable resource to put together a sticky thread of best choices for guys with small feet. It might also prompt some manufacturers to step up and build (more) narrow models for this range.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay, let's see if I got this straight.
So my feet are to small for the "normal" size/width of boards, but my weight is to big for me to be able to ride the smaller but narrower boards?

I haven't really looked at any other boards but the TBT ones, i.e. Lobster and Bataleon. The reason for this is because from what I have _read_, it sounds really awesome. I'm basically only riding in Scandinavia, in the Alps and I might be going to Japan. I don't really know anything about the snow conditions there, but would those places be a problem for the TBT?

So what you're saying is that I shouldn't be going for a Bataleon/Lobster board?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

That is basically all correct. 

180 lbs is over the weight range that will work well on the narrow boards which max out at 151 cm. 

I am unaware of any models in popular boards that are technically a "fit" for a good all purpose deck for your size 7 feet in the sizes that are required for 180 lbs.

The Alps will make this even harder as the conditions are often hardpack/ice. This typically favors going a bit stiffer and a bit longer in terms of effective edge.

When your feet are inside the confines of the board's edges you end up not having the leverage that is available to riders who are at, or just outside of the edges.

Personally I would suggest that you get a board with some form of Magnetraction, Grip Tech, etc. This will get you the most out of the leverage that you do have and will help you bite into the hardpack that you will often be riding.

Apologies if this sounds like bad news but these are the choices that we have to choose from.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll probably get flamed for this, but reading Wolfie and Wired's back n forth on it....would this be a case where Nug tech is actually workable?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neliz...I resemble your condition....I'm 5'6", 22" 15/12 duck stance, right at 180 and size 7 boot on a good day...actually just got 32 focus boas in a women 7.5 for a bit of a snugger fit when packed out...last 2 years been using 32 focus boas in women 8. We are outside the standard deviation. 

So my remedies have been stiffer pro women's boards
Option Trinity 158 (old 2005) cambered directional fr stiffy, Option Kendra Starr 155 (2005? cambered fs twin abit softer), Gnu B-nice (cambered twin with mag....?2008...it was a definitely softer flex) The problem with these boards was lack of stance width. I also have an Option 162 northshore cambered shovel nose pintail, 159 skate banana, 164 charlie slasher...these have been ridable but very cumbersome to get on edge...however my remedy wass to use riser plates...I made some diy 20mm plates and this made edge to edge response much more doable. The b-nice was very fun for goofing groomers but I snapped the tail and the skate banana was sold because it was too cumbersome and folded up too much in the pow if you got alittle too tail/nose heavy...otherwise I still have the above boards to ride depending on conditions.

Recommendations for narrower boards: Gnu B-pro 155...demo'd for a day and it is a fun board and has great response...I would have bought one except for two things...I already have enough inbounds groomer and pow boards so I bought a 159 gnu billygoat split to get into baker slack/bc...it is narrower than the trs and t-rice and rider choice. The other board I gave serious thought about was Snowolf's suggestion of a ass park pickle. Another thought is to check out venture boards and have them lay one up to your specs.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is basically all correct.
> 
> ...


Okay, I think I understand the whole problem.
I'm just going to ask again though, and if you could give me a detailed answer I'd be a very happy Swede!
Does the gap between my feet and the edges, that _OK_ fit as you put it, make such a big impact on my riding that going for a Bataleon board would be a really bad move. Like if I, as a newbie, got a narrower board from another manufacturer I would feel a big differrence in how it rides?

I looked at the Gnu Park Pickle and it sounds like a cool board, although it does seem like it is a little stiff. I would prefer to ride on a mid-soft board if that's a reasonable and possible choice. Not really keen on the Pickle's graphics either.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

you will have less ability to get on edge with a wider board. So it will impact you. You turn in snowboarding using your edges so anything that lessens the response will make turning harder.

Will it be impossible, no. Will it be much more difficult, yes. 
it sounds like you have your heart set on a bataleon, i think you might want to look at the womens boards like another guy suggested, a stiff womens board will ride like soft park board at your weight, you will have to look at thinks like set back etc. but with feet as small as you have options are limited.

I have the opposite problem, I wear 12.5's which is another forgotten size and I use wide boards, my options are limited every year. I know there are companies you can call that will put their other boards graphics on a different deck (usually there is a charge)...see snowolfs NS pandora/summit for more details  I cant recall if it is the summit or a different one, sorry for any mix up snowolf.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Neliz,

Yes, this makes a huge difference in riding. You can read here how carefully users consider whether to go wide or normal. That difference is typically 1 cm or less. You are talking about falling 2 cm short of the ideal. 

I would suggest a narrow Magnetraction board over TBT.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> You bloody poufta wanker......:cheeky4:
> 
> J/K
> 
> Seriously though, what is nug tech? Maybe I'm living under a rock but I have never heard that term.


I guess the tech is actually called RADuction or something. Its from Burton, shown in the Burton Nug, but they actually have like 3-5 boards based on this, including, all mountain boards, a split, and a swallowtail . The general idea is that these boards ride 10cm shorter than typical weight/length standards. Its generally flamed as novelty bullshit, its kind of like unwearable fashion, but I thought this would be a spot where it COULD be relevant.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

How about a Yes TDF. Still not narrow enough but closer.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I guess the tech is actually called RADuction or something. Its from Burton, shown in the Burton Nug, but they actually have like 3-5 boards based on this, including, all mountain boards, a split, and a swallowtail . The general idea is that these boards ride 10cm shorter than typical weight/length standards. Its generally flamed as novelty bullshit, its kind of like unwearable fashion, but I thought this would be a spot where it COULD be relevant.


the problem with those it they are still the width of a board that is 10cm longer.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I have dealt with this problem for 9 seasons and have demo'd a fair amt of women's boards, every year talk to and demo the mervin lib/gnu/roxy boards and talk to them about doing up a narrow men's board...but to no avail...however they are getting abit narrower compared to the past years. If you want performance of quick edge to edge and snappy performance (screw the graphics...i don't care...i want performance)...the best option imho is a top of the line stiffest and largest women's board you can find...because even though its rated as stiff it will be a noodle to medium flex for a guy. Btw I've demo'd ns infinity, solomon lush & gyspy, current gnu b-nice, recent arbor push, roxy envy and they were too noodlie. Another thought iirc is perhaps an old atomic hatchet and captia bsod were narrower boards. Just from my experience, I've stay away from the triple base tech is because I need great edge engagement without having to over-commit-to-get-on-edge from a body mechanics/position point of view. Another thing is with women's boards is that you don't need the rocker or even c2btx...and my preference is for a cambered (assuming ur riding groomed and packed pow)...because of your/my weight you press out any camber...however the c2btx is fun cause you can turn on a dime without having to unweight/suck-up/cross-under turns (however I like to unweight and do cross-under...thus the cambered preference) but it is not as snappy/poppy and slightly squirrely when bombing compared to a women's cambered. A women's board will be playful and easy to learn on compared to a men's board that is slightly too wide....and width does matter...my perfect waist width for my hellish small feet is 24cm on my Option trinity and with my billy goat split at 25.2 cm I'm anticipating really pushing the limit. Again, I'd highly recommend a gnu b-pro for off the rack or calling Venture for a custom specd.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay, well how about the Park Pickle that was mentioned a couple of pages back? Is that to wide as well?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Park pickle is 25.5 for both the 156 and 159...Imho you want closer to 24 and not over 25 cm. Width becomes more noticable as you get tired or laxed...it will feel like you are driving a dump truck compared to agile sports car. If your resort is big wide groomers where you can just cruise verse a tight technical and dodging things/people, steeps or trees you want agility = narrowness. You can make anything work...my charlie slasher 164 is 26 cm and it floats like a dream in 3+ ft of pow and I can make it down any tracked and packed out double black but its not fun. Have you checked out Venture? And btw where are you riding, what snow conditions and terrain?....cause riding ice vs pow or even packed and vs wide open bowls/groomers verse tight technical coulier and trees.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Have a look at the YES range. They come fairly narrow and with 180lbs I'd say you would be fine on a trouble 154 (24.6 waist), especially if you use it for park. Or a TDF even though the latter is cambered.

It's not 100% ideal but I'd rather have a fairly short board for my weight than something that is too wide.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Neliz,

You are getting some great advice now from a wider group of riders. I don't want to discourage your riding in any way. You obviously are already having a great time riding and our goal now is to find you the gear that is the best match possible.

The Flow Drifter 156 is one option. It is 24.9 at the waist and 25.7 at the center inserts. That is getting closer. Every little bit of width that you lose will help you.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Excuse me if I'm wrong here but isn't the whatever narrower than the Gnu Park Pickle?
And wired, A couple of pages back you said that with the other boards I would be able to get an OK fit, but not perfect. The thing is, I'm not going to devote my whole life to snowboarding and I would be ok with a board that isn't "perfect" for me. Does it matter that much or should I just let the bataleon boards go completely? Since the Whatever is narrower I don't see what's better about the Pickle than the Whatever?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Neliz said:


> Excuse me if I'm wrong here but isn't the whatever narrower than the Gnu Park Pickle?
> And wired, A couple of pages back you said that with the other boards I would be able to get an OK fit, but not perfect. The thing is, I'm not going to devote my whole life to snowboarding and I would be ok with a board that isn't "perfect" for me. Does it matter that much or should I just let the bataleon boards go completely? Since the Whatever is narrower I don't see what's better about the Pickle than the Whatever?


I think you are still using the waist as your width mesurement. You need to focus on the width at the inserts where you will stand. The waist on the Whatever is narrower but because it has a deeper sidecut, it gains back that width at the inserts. The Magnetraction decks will give you additional bite into the hardpack that you will encounter.

We can only advise you and if you have decided that you want to try TBT I do not want to stand in your way. I suggest TBT here regularly but as mentioned I think there are better options for your specifics. I would suggest a deck with magnetraction or a narrower model like the Flow Drifter over your TBT choices.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Well , I did have my heart set on a TBT board. But if what you're saying is right, and I'd ride easier ans have more fun on a narrower board, I'm Just going to have to give up on the TBT.
I've looked at some of the boards you've suggested, and the one's I've "found" are:
Yes boards, Lib-tech boards, the Gnu park pickle and the Flow Drifter. Am I right thinking that these boards/manufacturers are narrower than the average board? By the way, I'd also like to avoid riding a "girl board" as much as possible. Would any of these boards be a good pick for my kind of riding?

PS, I want to thank everyone that has helped me with this, a big thank you to all you guys!


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> text


 I sent an e-mail to the guys at the Bataleon, telling them about my problem. He said I should look at the Violenza. Looks like a pretty alright board, would you say that it would be a valid contender to the other boards I mentioned in my last post. And if so, what one of those would you pick?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

it should be fine, it is a womens board though, which you said you don't want.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> it should be fine, it is a womens board though, which you said you don't want.


Yeah, that is basically the only problem with it. That's why I was wondering if any of the other boards would be as good for me as that one, since I'd rather be riding a mens board! What do you think?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Neliz said:


> Yeah, that is basically the only problem with it. That's why I was wondering if any of the other boards would be as good for me as that one, since I'd rather be riding a mens board! What do you think?


It should match perfectly with your pantyhose.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Neliz said:


> Yeah, that is basically the only problem with it. That's why I was wondering if any of the other boards would be as good for me as that one, since I'd rather be riding a mens board! What do you think?


Even the 154 Distortia (largest size) is not a great choice. You can beat it's specs for you with the Flow Drifter 153 in a Mens graphic. It has a longer contact length and is narrower but both are too soft and have too little edge for your weight and area. As mentioned, the Longer Drifter would be a better choice. Burton Aftermath is worth a look as well.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Someone also mentioned YES snowboards, i was bored so i looked at thier specs and they seem to run narrower then other brands. a The Greats 156 has a 24.7 width. A YES basic has 155 has a 24.9 waist width. 

The point is this, bataleon makes a good product. Thier tech isnt the end all be all. No matter which bataleon you get it will not be the right size for you. I have ridden 4 different bataleons, I wont be riding them anymore because I break them all  

There are a lot of options out there for you, but there are a lot less options then someone of a larger footprint.

If you really really want a bataleon find a used one or see if you can demo one first. If you are happy w/ the performance then so be it. To invest in buying on that will definately not fix you is a recipe for buyers remorse. Additionally buying a different board without completely believing the advice you are being given is another recipe for buyers remorse. 

So what i think is. Find a super cheap bataleon in "your size" ride it and then when it doesnt work move on to something you like that was suggested. If it works then so be it you are happy and can replace the cheap one with a newer better model. A $100 or so experiment is better then a $500 mistake.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Neliz said:


> Well , I did have my heart set on a TBT board. But if what you're saying is right, and I'd ride easier ans have more fun on a narrower board, I'm Just going to have to give up on the TBT.
> I've looked at some of the boards you've suggested, and the one's I've "found" are:
> Yes boards, Lib-tech boards, the Gnu park pickle and the Flow Drifter. Am I right thinking that these boards/manufacturers are narrower than the average board? By the way, I'd also like to avoid riding a "girl board" as much as possible. Would any of these boards be a good pick for my kind of riding?
> 
> PS, I want to thank everyone that has helped me with this, a big thank you to all you guys!


I have a Never Summer Lotus 157cm deck, It's a chicks board. (below are the stats). 
Just make sure it doesn't look like a chic stick, it's not hard considering all the poofter boards out there.

I don't give a flyin fuck what anyone thinks & if they're gonna start talkin' shit, they better be really really fuckin' good. 

Cause if they ain't I'm gonna follow em all day, barkin' shit @ em, swervin' towards em'.
They'll never say somethin' like that to anyone ever again for fear this dink might be hidin' around the corner..

This is from here, http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/44347-how-big-difference-between-ns-premier.html#post454652


Here are the stats on the Never Summer
size waist edge sidecut tip/tail Dampness Flex
Lotus 157 23.8 122 vario700 28.6/28.4 8.5 4
Premier 157 24.9 122 vario745 29.3 7 5.5 

It may be a girls board but here are a couple pics. The guys Burton Hero, I had last year.
& the Never Summer Lotus. (chick stick)

One of these boards just reeks of ****, I think we know which one. Who the fuck picks pink & purple then decides "Oh ya I think I'll throw on a Seal balancing a beach ball, Ahh! perfect"

Not this *******!!, I only got it cause it was super cheap & almost brand new.

Stoked is an understatement, I giddy like a school girl with a girl deck.

TT


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Had a look at the Skate Banana, saw that a couple of guys mentioned it earlier in the thread. That one also sounds like a pretty sweet board, would you recommend for me? And how would the width do?:thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

omg...just go the hill do a performance rental and try out/demo a bunch of boards...its like $50 at my little hill and you can demo/change out boards all day long....they have many of the boards that have been mentioned. Or buy whatever and after some experience/time you will have some reference experience to relate to what we all have been sayin. Really it took me a couple few years to figure out my riding style, preference and conditions so that I was even at a skill level to appreciate and take advantage of the board design and tech.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> omg...just go the hill do a performance rental and try out/demo a bunch of boards...its like $50 at my little hill and you can demo/change out boards all day long....they have many of the boards that have been mentioned. Or buy whatever and after some experience/time you will have some reference experience to relate to what we all have been sayin. Really it took me a couple few years to figure out my riding style, preference and conditions so that I was even at a skill level to appreciate and take advantage of the board design and tech.


Well that's easier said than done considering that I live in Sweden. And it's october. I've been going to the same mountain for 12 years, and I've never heard anything about a demo day.
I just want to make sure that I get the right board, and with everyone's help I bet I will!


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Rogier158 said:


> It's on PAGE 1 guys. (omgwtfbbq )
> 
> Neliz, You can go with any normal (TBT) board between 153 and 163.
> no need for narrow or girly boards.
> ...


From what I understand it's not actually about the shoe size! It's about the length of the foot, which in my case is a whopping 25 cm! Ergo, I need to look at narrower boards 
Thanks for your input though, every answer is appreciated:thumbsup:

I'm getting more and more hooked on the Skate banana. The only thing is that I'm afraid that it might be too stiff, since it's about a 5-6 depending on size. And as Snowwolf mentioned, I should be looking at a softer board. What do you think?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Neliz said:


> Well that's easier said than done considering that I live in Sweden. And it's october. I've been going to the same mountain for 12 years, and I've never heard anything about a demo day.
> I just want to make sure that I get the right board, and with everyone's help I bet I will!


apologies...my bad, I had no clue you had been riding for 12 years. Btw at Baker, its not a demo day but the regular performance rental that you can switch out boards....but there is a demo weekend during the big race and you can demo a bunch and sometimes protos of the next year.

I had a skate banana 159 and it was too wide = very sluggish edge to edge and in the pow is was ok....but if you got a little nose or tail heavy or dropped a natty alittle too nose or tail heavy it would fold up and I went over the nose/tail....there was not enough stiffness to push against. But I don't do any jibby park stuff.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> apologies...my bad, I had no clue you had been riding for 12 years. Btw at Baker, its not a demo day but the regular performance rental that you can switch out boards....but there is a demo weekend during the big race and you can demo a bunch and sometimes protos of the next year.


I've actually been skiing for 12 years, only been boarding for like one season! Yeah, If I'd lived in the US I'd go demo boards right away, but there's not even a slight chance that I'd be able to demo a board in Sweden or Norway, at least not where I'm riding!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Neliz said:


> I've actually been skiing for 12 years, only been boarding for like one season! Yeah, If I'd lived in the US I'd go demo boards right away, but there's not even a slight chance that I'd be able to demo a board in Sweden or Norway, at least not where I'm riding!



idk but you have some reference with stiff/soft, rockered/cambered, fat/skinny and shaped skies. Its a combination of matching snow and terrain conditions...I enjoy riding a wider board on deep days and a narrower one on groomer days and imho the c2btx is about the best design tech that will do quite well as a compromise for adequately handling ice, groomer, crud and pow and beable to blast groomers, make tight turns. The gnu/lib stuff was made for the pnw and it works great for our snow/conditions. I would go for a narrower c2btx should be ideal....in that perhaps a gnu billygoat 156 (read snowolf's review thread)....I did a 159 split for additional length for bc. And with 12 years of skiing...I would say go for an advanced/expert level on the stiffer side in that you will likely progress fairly rapidly.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Rogier158 said:


> Oh and,
> 
> Bataleon is GREAT !! TRIPLE BASE !!!!!!!


They are fun and playful. When i was a beginner heading to intermediate I thought they were amazing.

They are also very slow and easy to damage. I have at this point broken 3 bataleons (all in different ways) and have never even been close to doing hte same to any other board i have owned.

Overall I think bataleon is a great board for a lower level intermediate. TBT isnt the greatest thing since sliced bread though and A LOT of companys do equally effective edge and base shapes.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

pros can do anything on any board for the most part.


anyone i have had 2 of them get major core shots, one i also cracked teh tail on (was defective though got a refund) and the third broken/compressed edge with cracking on the base.

Now it could be me, but i have ridden many other brands and it never happened with those others.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Before you buy a Skate banana you should really have a second look at the narrower YES boards I had already mentioned. I own two of their boards and I couldn't be happier. Their camrock profile is much more versatile and stable than the Banana's rocker. The banana was a great board a few years ago when rocker was still new but not only in my opinion is it kind of outdated by now.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Basti said:


> Before you buy a Skate banana you should really have a second look at the narrower YES boards I had already mentioned. I own two of their boards and I couldn't be happier. Their camrock profile is much more versatile and stable than the Banana's rocker. The banana was a great board a few years ago when rocker was still new but not only in my opinion is it kind of outdated by now.


Had a second look at their boards too, and it seems like an awesome board. Which models do you own, and would you care to give a small review on them? And what's your view on the Asym sidecut? I don't really understand what it does and how it makes the board "better", so it would be great if you could explain it!


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Basti said:


> Before you buy a Skate banana you should really have a second look at the narrower YES boards I had already mentioned. I own two of their boards and I couldn't be happier. Their camrock profile is much more versatile and stable than the Banana's rocker. The banana was a great board a few years ago when rocker was still new but not only in my opinion is it kind of outdated by now.


Bump:dunno:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

asym sidecuts are supposed to compensate for the different amounts of pressure you can generate between your heel and toe edges. 

I have never ridden a board with that type of sidecut but snowolf seemed to endorse it earlier in the thread and other people say it works.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> asym sidecuts are supposed to compensate for the different amounts of pressure you can generate between your heel and toe edges.
> 
> I have never ridden a board with that type of sidecut but snowolf seemed to endorse it earlier in the thread and other people say it works.


While I think the theory for different sidecuts for toe and heel side (Note: this does not necessarily mean asymmetrical sidecuts, just different ones) has some merit, it really made no difference to me in practice. Tried it on the Riders Choice and actually preferred riding the board the 'wrong' way around. Maybe I have grown so used to (over-)compensating for the same sidecut on both toe and heel edge that I need to 'unlearn' first...


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Neliz said:


> Had a second look at their boards too, and it seems like an awesome board. Which models do you own, and would you care to give a small review on them? And what's your view on the Asym sidecut? I don't really understand what it does and how it makes the board "better", so it would be great if you could explain it!


Asym sidecut means that the heel edge has a deeper sidecut than the toe edge. It is supposed to help with heelside turns because your pressure points (meaning your heels) are closer together than your toes because of the stance you have on your board. Some people say you can't really feel that but what matters is that it doesn't make your ride worse.

I own a Pick your Line and a Great Boobs of History and I love them both. As I said, for your small feet I believe YES is the best way to go. Super solid boards, playful and a forgiving camber profile. If I were you I'd try to get a Trouble or maybe a TDF if you want it a bit more aggressive (super narrow camber board). If you need more in-depth reviews, please check thegoodride.com or similar review sites.


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Basti said:


> Asym sidecut means that the heel edge has a deeper sidecut than the toe edge. It is supposed to help with heelside turns because your pressure points (meaning your heels) are closer together than your toes because of the stance you have on your board. Some people say you can't really feel that but what matters is that it doesn't make your ride worse.
> 
> I own a Pick your Line and a Great Boobs of History and I love them both. As I said, for your small feet I believe YES is the best way to go. Super solid boards, playful and a forgiving camber profile. If I were you I'd try to get a Trouble or maybe a TDF if you want it a bit more aggressive (super narrow camber board). If you need more in-depth reviews, please check thegoodride.com or similar review sites.


Okay, I think I've got it know.
Do you think that the trouble/tdf would be a better choice than the greats/basic?
Reading the specs/info it seems to me that the latter would suit me better?Thoughts?


----------



## Neliz (Jan 13, 2012)

Basti said:


> Text


Bump. Feels like this thread got a little long, just going to see what you think and then I'm probably going to decide on a board!


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

They're all good boards for you. The TDF is a bit special because of the positive camber. If you like that, go for it. Other than that, pick the narrowest one of the choices you mentioned and you will be fine. The Trouble is a tad softer than the Greats but not too much of a difference.


----------

